# cruising spiniker



## sailsail (Mar 21, 2000)

Can cruisng spinikers be used in racing?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It depends on the class and how your boat was rated. They can''t be used in non-spinacker classes and usually can''t be used under PHRF unless your boat was rated for a 150% genoa for PHRF. They are generally way slower than normal racing spinackers but are considerably better than sailing without one in a spinaker class. You really need to discuss this with the local PHRF measurer to find out specifically what will be permitted under your rating certificate. Beyond that youmay need to talk to your race committee. For example. ''cruising class'' does not permit sail changes of any kind our club. 

Jeff


----------

